# Top Local Juices 2017 - Nominations for FRUIT



## Andre (1/6/17)

Your nominations (no more than 3 per member, but less is fine) will become the shortlist for the final vote for the Top Local Juices 2017.

Here every member has the opportunity to name up to 3 juices in one posting.
*Feel free to edit/amend your posting until the final date*.

After that date a maximum of the 10 most nominated juices in each category will enter a poll to finally decide which are the most liked locally made jooses in SA per category. Thereafter the top e-liquids will compete by way of a final poll by members for the title of the best of the best of 2017.

A juice may be nominated in more than one category if it fits. The categories are:

*Beverage *(coffee, milk, milkshake, soda, cola, tea, etc.)
*Fruit*
*Tobacco*
*Bakery *(cookie, biscuit, dough, pie, donut, waffle, tart, pastry, roll, cake, bake, etc.)
*Breakfast *(cereal, yoghurt, fruit loops, etc.)
*Menthol and Mint*
*Dessert *(sweet, rich, candy, cream, nuts, custard, pudding, ice cream, etc.)
The final day for nominations will be a date determined by me - with or without notice.

Go for it - nominate your favourite FRUIT juices in this thread! Each category will get a thread like this.

Do it in something like this way:

*Fetch* by Wiener Vape Co
*XXX* by Vapour Mountain
*Heavenly Peaches* by ComplexChaos

Reactions: Winner 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kaizer (1/6/17)

1. *SNLV18* by Joose-E-Liqz

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Schnappie (1/6/17)

In no particular order:
1. XXX by Vapour Mountain
2. Paulies Guava
3. Blackout by Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (1/6/17)

Snlv18
Paulies guava

These are best local fruit juices

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mida Khan (1/6/17)

Icy Cola - Ace of Vapes
SNLV - E Joose E Liqz
Glitch - Opus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mida Khan (1/6/17)

Kaizer said:


> 1. *SNLV18* by Joose-E-Liqz


Lurve SNLV!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gersh (1/6/17)

Rainbow monster by wiener vape co

Glitch by opus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (1/6/17)

POW - BAMF (B@D @$$ Juice Co.)
Trinity - NCV

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola (1/6/17)

Mida Khan said:


> Icy Cola - Ace of Vapes
> SNLV - E Joose E Liqz
> Glitch - Opus


I think Icy Cola - Ace of Vapes will be more suited to the beverage category instead of fruits.


----------



## skola (1/6/17)

1. *SNLV18* by Joose-E-Liqz
2.* Fetch* by Wiener Vape Co

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ZaheerR09 (1/6/17)

1. SNLV - E Joose E Liqz
2. Glitch - Opus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wazarmoto (1/6/17)

*ICY COLA* - ACE OF VAPES
*SNLV - *Joose-e-Liqz
*Havanna Nightz - *Joose-e-liqz
*Trinity ICE - *NCV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (1/6/17)

Trinity- NCV
Duchess-HHA
Yo Mamma-Milklab

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (1/6/17)

wazarmoto said:


> *ICY COLA* - ACE OF VAPES
> *SNLV - *Joose-e-Liqz
> *Havanna Nightz - *Joose-e-liqz
> *Trinity ICE - *NCV


No more than 3 nominations as per the OP, please @wazarmoto. Your 4th nomination will be ignored.


----------



## Nailedit77 (1/6/17)

Blackout - Sickboy77
Fetch - Weiner vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kilr0y ZA (1/6/17)

1. Pear - Paulies
2. Fetch - Wiener Vape Co.


----------



## Amir (1/6/17)

Icy Cola- Ave of Vapes
Summer Kiss- Cloud Burst
Havanna Nightz- Joose

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CosmicDropz (1/6/17)

Astropine - Cosmic Dropz
Supernova - Cosmic Dropz


----------



## ShaneW (1/6/17)

XXX - VM
Trinity - NCV
SNLV 18 - Joos E Liqz

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Erica (1/6/17)

1. Jelly Monster - Wiener Vape Co
2. Rainbow Monster - Wiener Vape Co
3. Blackout - Sickboy 77

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## MrDeedz (1/6/17)

*Watermelon by VapeKing*
*Zesty Berry by Blends of Distinction
Fetch by Wiener vape Co
*

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (1/6/17)

1. Weiner Vapers Jelly Monster


2. Sickboy77 Blackout


3. Bradford Vapes Litchi

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (1/6/17)

1. XXX by VM
2. SNLV18 by Joos-e-liqz
3. Mango Freeze by Five Points

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Naeem_M (1/6/17)

- SNLV18
- Opus Glitch
- Mango Freeze - Five Points

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pecunium (1/6/17)

Andre said:


> Your nominations (no more than 3 per member, but less is fine) will become the shortlist for the final vote for the Top Local Juices 2017.
> 
> Here every member has the opportunity to name up to 3 juices in one posting.
> *Feel free to edit/amend your posting until the final date*.
> ...


Tutti Frutti - Wicked Wicks
Lemonade - Wicked Wicks
SNLV18 - Joose-E-Liqz

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Fuzz (1/6/17)

SNLV 18 - Joos E Liqs

Glitch - Opus E Liquids


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Royce (1/6/17)

Sickboy77 - Blackout

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (1/6/17)

1. SNLV - Jooze
2. PICT TANTRUM - Creamy Clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r (1/6/17)

wazarmoto said:


> *ICY COLA* - ACE OF VAPES
> *SNLV - *Joose-e-Liqz
> *Havanna Nightz - *Joose-e-liqz
> *Trinity ICE - *NCV


 Where can I get this icy cola


----------



## skola (1/6/17)

wazarmoto said:


> *ICY COLA* - ACE OF VAPES
> *SNLV - *Joose-e-Liqz
> *Havanna Nightz - *Joose-e-liqz
> *Trinity ICE - *NCV


Fast got you bru?  This thread is only for Fruit flavoured juices..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## wazarmoto (1/6/17)

skola said:


> Fast got you bru?  This thread is only for Fruit flavoured juices..


Eish. Stukkend.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jasveer2004 (1/6/17)

1. *Blackout* - Sickboy 77
2. *Litchi* - Bradford vapes
3. *Krypton fusion* - Decadent clouds

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Shuaib Ally Jhan (1/6/17)

SNLV 18 - Joose E Liqz

Reaper - Lung Brewery

Glitch - Opus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn (1/6/17)

Diety iris

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MoJoe (1/6/17)

1. *SNLV18* by Joose-E-Liqz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (1/6/17)

SNLV 18- Joose E Liqz
Summer Kiss- cloud burst
XXX- Vapour Mountain

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mida Khan (1/6/17)

Amir said:


> Icy Cola- Ave of Vapes
> Summer Kiss- Cloud Burst
> Havanna Nightz- Joose


Please vote for ICY COLA under "beverages" and Havana Nightz under "tobacco"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (1/6/17)

Mida Khan said:


> Please vote for ICY COLA under "beverages" and Havana Nightz under "tobacco"



Yeah i'm fasting hard today lol I'm working on it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (1/6/17)

Xxx

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mida Khan (1/6/17)

Vape_r said:


> Where can I get this icy cola


PM me


----------



## VandaL (1/6/17)

Nostalgia - Mad Hatter


----------



## Fuzz (1/6/17)

Zesty Berry - Blends of Distinction ️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SouthernCelt (1/6/17)

*Glitch* by Opus Ejuice
*Trinity* by NCV
*SNLV 18+* by Joose E-liqz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (1/6/17)

XXX by Vapour Mountain

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dark Angel Vapory (1/6/17)

Ncv - Trinity
Sickboy 77 - Blackout
Paulies - Coffee Cake

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Uzzi_G (1/6/17)

Cramp by Bradford Vapes
Litchi by Bradford Vapes 
Blackout by Sickboy77

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## M5000 (1/6/17)

SNLV - Joose E-Liqz
Frozen - NCV
XXX - VM

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Jp1905 (1/6/17)

Coil Empire - Raspberry Slushee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (1/6/17)

Litchi - Vapor Mountain

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mohamed Alaudin (1/6/17)

1. Krypton Fusion Decadent Clouds
2. SNLV Joos e liqz
3. Glitch Opus ejuice co

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OhmzRaw (1/6/17)

1)Trinity- NCV
2)Crush- Hazeworks
3)Duchess-HHA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali (1/6/17)

1. Tantrum Pic'd by Creamy Clouds
2. Cream Soda Float by Creamy Clouds


----------



## ddk1979 (1/6/17)

1.) *Trinity* by NCV
2.)
3.)

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/17)

1. *XXX *Vapour Mountain
2. *Trinity Ice* by NCV
3. *Blackout* by Sickboy77

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Naeemhoosen (2/6/17)

DC-Krypton Fusion
NCV-Trinity
NCV-Trinity Ice


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Matuka (2/6/17)

Berry Blaze by VM

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (2/6/17)

1. Glitch - Opus
2. 18SNLV - Joosie loose
3. Reaper - Lung Brewery


----------



## Yagya (2/6/17)

BSM - Zodiac
SD - Zodiac
SNLV 18 - Joose Loose


----------



## VapeSnow (2/6/17)

SNLV18


----------



## Patricia V Z (3/6/17)

1. pineapple express - old school alchemist
2. Spunky peaches - Old school Alchemist


----------



## Monna22 (3/6/17)

Spunky peaches - Old School Alchemist


----------



## Monna22 (3/6/17)

Pineapple Express - Old school alchemist


----------



## CW Muller (3/6/17)

1.Spunky peaches by old school alchemist


----------



## daniel craig (3/6/17)

Duchess by HHA 
Yo Mamma by Milklab 
Gumz by Kiff Juice Co


----------



## Mo5es (3/6/17)

SNLV - Joose-E-Liqz 
Tropical Thunder - Everlasting


----------



## David Naude (3/6/17)

1. Fetch Wiener Vape
2. Trinity Ice NCV
3. SNLV 18 JL

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Nicholas (3/6/17)

SNLV 18 - Joose e


----------



## Strontium (3/6/17)

Seeing a lot of fake accounts that just joined up recently all punting one brand. Let's keep it fair guys, don't try boost your company.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## shabs (3/6/17)

1. VM - XxX
2. Trinity ICE
3. Sickboy Blackout


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Authentic Alchemist (4/6/17)

Strontium said:


> Seeing a lot of fake accounts that just joined up recently all punting one brand. Let's keep it fair guys, don't try boost your company.


I am 100% with you on this. I know its votes for OSA but @Silver please investigate if those are fake profiles and remove the nominations it looks dodgy. Id rather loose then win like that.... If i am wrong i am sorry cw and monna. I just want this to be fair to all. Honour above all els

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PutRid (4/6/17)

Trinity Ice - NCV

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Monna22 (4/6/17)

Hi peepz..my profile is not fake! Just wanted to vote for my for my fav juice

#peace#spunkypeaches#OSA


----------



## Strontium (4/6/17)

Monna22 said:


> Hi peepz..my profile is not fake! Just wanted to vote for my for my fav juice
> 
> #peace#spunkypeaches#OSA


Okay
Hell of a coincidence, all 3 accounts posting history matches up really close, within minutes of each other.


----------



## Quintiss (4/6/17)

All Coiled Out - Mello
All Coiled Out - Lylo
Old School Achemist - Peaches


----------



## Monna22 (4/6/17)

Strontium said:


> Okay
> Hell of a coincidence, all 3 accounts posting history matches up really close, within minutes of each



Would you like my Facebook link? My cell number perhaps?


----------



## andre vos (4/6/17)

jooze e liqz snlv 18


----------



## Dewald888 (4/6/17)

jooze e liqz snlv18!


----------



## Strontium (4/6/17)

Monna22 said:


> Would you like my Facebook link? My cell number perhaps?


Spin it how you want sunshine, I don't care. The screenshot are there for everyone to decide for themselves.
End of


----------



## Gersh (5/6/17)

Strontium said:


> Okay
> Hell of a coincidence, all 3 accounts posting history matches up really close, within minutes of each other.



Oh hey look they all the same . What are the odds of that ... wow... interesting ... mind=blown #suspect


----------



## MR_F (5/6/17)

XXX - VM
Trinity - NCV
Dreamy - Alchemist

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Zubair ismail (5/6/17)

Summer kiss - Cloud burst
Litchi - Bradford 
Krypton fusion - decadent clouds

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ugi (5/6/17)

Bradford vapes Litchi, Sickboy77 Blackout

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Tanja (5/6/17)

Joose-E-Liqz - SNLV18
NCV - Trinity

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Trimerion (6/6/17)

blackout - sickboy-77
Jelly monster
litchi - bradford vapes

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Caramia (6/6/17)

*TRINITY* - NCV
*FROZEN* - NCV

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShamZ (7/6/17)

1. SNLV18- Joose-e-liqz

2. XXX, Vapour Mountain.

3. Jelly Monster, Weiner Vape Co

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Mr.T (7/6/17)

XXX - Vapour Mountain.

I'm actually just here to find some options for what to buy next.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Cloudgeek (7/6/17)

In no particular order
VM- xxx
Opus - Glitch
Tantrum - Pic'd

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## umzungu (7/6/17)

XXX - VM

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/17)

*Strawberry *by Vapour Mountain
*Guava* by Paulies
*Berry Blaze* by Vapour Mountain

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dave1 (7/6/17)

1. Blackout - Sickboy 77
1. Litchi - Bradford vapes
1. Krypton fusion - Decadent clouds

Three nominations not enough

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## shaheed (7/6/17)

SNLV 18 JOOSE-E-LIQZ

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk


----------



## vapeandacrepe (8/6/17)

Ugi said:


> Bradford vapes Litchi, Sickboy77 Blackout


Where does one find these 2 liquids everyones voting for? Looked online, can't find an online store stocking either of them.


----------



## BubiSparks (9/6/17)

NCV Trinity

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (9/6/17)

NCV's Trinity Ice
Mystic Nectar's Tropical Yeti
Puffy Puffs' Widow

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/6/17)

vapeandacrepe said:


> Where does one find these 2 liquids everyones voting for? Looked online, can't find an online store stocking either of them.



Hi @vapeandacrepe 

Please lets keep these threads on topic. 
It will be helpful for the driver of these threads (Andre) if, when tallying up the nominations, they are clean and uncluttered. I suggest you start a new thread in the "Who has stock" subforum asking your question there. 

Many thanks


----------



## Dietz (14/6/17)

Fruity ice - Liquid Fusions


----------



## Clouder (14/6/17)

*XXX* - Vapour Mountain
*Trintiy* - NCV
*Ripple* - NCV
*Burst* - NCV

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (15/6/17)

Guys, if you are a regular member here and you haven't yet nominated your three favourite juices in each category, please give it some thought and do so

This is a great initiative and the more nominations we get, the better

Voting will come later once the nomination phase is complete

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (15/6/17)

SNLV!!!SNLV!!!SNLV!!!SNLV!!!SNLV!!!SNLV!!!SNLV!!!SNLV!!!SNLV!!!SNLV!!!SNLV!!!SNLV!!!SNLV!!!SNLV!!!


----------



## Rooney-Vapes (15/6/17)

My nominations are:

Jooz - SNLV18 
Crush - Tasty (pineapple /strawberry)


----------



## Andre (21/6/17)

Time is running out!

Nominate your 3 (or less) favourite local juices in this category to get them into the running for the vote off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mister Fuzzyboots (21/6/17)

SNLV - Joose-e-Liqz


----------



## Bert (30/6/17)

SNLV 18+

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Byron69 (30/6/17)

SNLV 18+ Jooz-e-liqz - super good stuff that.


----------



## johankrugersa1 (30/6/17)

*SNLV 18* - JOOSE-E-LIQZ
*TRINITY - *NCV


----------



## Genosmate (30/6/17)

1.Mango - Zenkhulu
2.Pine Ice - Zenkhulu
3.


----------



## Yagya (30/6/17)

1. Joose-E-Liqz - SNLV18
2. NCV - Trinity

Reactions: Like 1


----------

